
Hugo v0.20.3 just released - bjornerik
https://github.com/spf13/hugo/releases/tag/v0.20.3
======
detaro
Please don't post to HN for every single bug fix release. (Releases in general
don't make for very good submissions, at least not without articles or
documentation about specific cool new features)

